# Expected return per annum for options traders?



## mikewhite (22 July 2012)

Hi teamsters!

I am looking for peoples results like % return per year for good options traders.
I have read anything from 0 to 300%+ pa.
I am just wanting peoples actual experiences and what hey believe to be realistic and achievable and duplicatable. I am aware markets change,  am just after views of averages over the long term.

Cheers


----------



## skyQuake (23 July 2012)

For good oppies traders id say 20%+ depending on vol

For someone whos new and paid $5k for a course, -50~80% depending on variance


----------



## ausairman (31 August 2012)

The mean net trader benefit of all options sells on the market is -2T%, where T is the average brokerage incurred for each options transaction.

A good options trader in the right market could probably achieve several hundred-fold increase on initial investment (in the order of 10,000%) in a given year, but would unlikely be able to sustain it for more than such a period. Long term (30 years+), the best options traders could probably hope for about 18%p.a. after fees (maybe a little more but I think 20% is definitely extreme).

The variance on that is huge, and as a beginner you could probably expect to lose anywhere between a few hundred bucks you invested or, if you for some reason convince yourself that uncovered options are a good idea, your house and left leg. Plus or minus a few million dollars of course (hey, you could get lucky!).


----------

